# Debadging day = tomorrow



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Apparently the trick to debadging is heat.

I left my car in the sun this morning and walked past at lunch time and the TTOC badge from the previous owner lifted straight off. As it's supposed to be even hotter tomorrow, that might be the day to debadge if you want to!

Considering debadging mine, not sure though.


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hairdryer (not too much) and some fishing line works a treat.

I have also been told WD40 Is good for the left over glue.

Colton


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's good to know, I have some left over glue that didn't want to lift with a mitt.


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dash said:


> That's good to know, I have some left over glue that didn't want to lift with a mitt.


Some inspiration!!


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

And another !


----------

